# Burster Elegance heater/boiler vent



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

The vent on my second-hand Elegance looks to me as if a part is missing.
I would have expected there to be a push-on cover to seal off the vent when not in use, to keep the weather out and to prevent bugs etc crawling in. The outlet is circular 125mm diameter, and the heater is a Trumatic C according to the book, though I cannot easily get close enough to the unit to read markings. Any of you got covers on, or is there no cover. I have had mine covered in Duck tape all winter, and just removed it today.
Pic below ( I hope  )


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

No other Elegance owners or owners with similar vents out there then ?


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Truma Vent*

Hi,

Our Hymer has exactly the same vent, but i have not seen any vehicles with covers on them.

But i do have a copy of the Truma Leisure products price list which shows
a "Cowl Cover" for the wall flue fitted to the E2400 Trumatic.

The illustration of the flue for this unit looks very similar to the flue we have on our Truma C6002.

There are various part numbers for colour / year etc.

The phone number for Truma is 01283-586050 - they close for lunch from
12.30-13.30.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

There was no vent cover on my Elegance bought new last year. It surprised me, and I am looking for one to keep out the spidersetc.
Graham


----------



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

Out Bustner T625 has the same vent. It's now 3 1/2 years old and done 54,000 miles. We've had no problems with the vent in any weather.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, The vent cover is a standard Truma part which should be fitted when not in use. I have actually removed a birds nest in the past from a customers boiler. Any dealer should be able to supply one for you, Steve


----------

